# 'Yooper' This is a big! Buck



## Sabotloader (Mar 3, 2009)

if you have not seen this yet... Some guy in southern Idaho got this.

Sometimes I sure wish I lived in southern Idaho where the big mulies are. We have a few up here in the north but they really favor the south...

http://www.muledeercountry.com/?p=1971


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

No I haven't seen that one before. Like that it is still in velvet yet.
I at one time drove cost to coast, went thru Id. on 94 most of the time. The interstate ended at Wallace then so it was two lanes If I remember right to Sand Point. Seen lots of big elk going thru there and got a big whitetail with the trailer near sand point too once. I did one time have to go the southern route and didn't care for it.

 Al


----------



## Buck Hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I like thta headline Muzzleloader buck.


----------

